# [Off-topic] ¡10.000 posts!

## Neodraco

Nada, que al entrar en forums.gentoo.org he visto que llevabamos 9.999 posts, así que este es el post que hace 10.000. Somos el cuarto foro internacional después del alemán, el francés y el italiano, y el quinto si miramos el número de comentarios (nos adelantan los polacos). ¡Enhorabuena a todos los que hacen de este foro un lugar excelente!

----------

## Noss

Hola!

Y que siga subiendo... LA verdad es que nunca antes había pertenecido a una comunidad linuxera... Pero no creo que hayan muchas con gente de la calidad del foro gentoo. Y que conste que lo digo sin menospreciar a nadie, pero es que aquí hay muy buena madera. A ver si antes de fin de año llegamos a los 20.000 posts   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .

Un saludo!

----------

## sefirotsama

Por suerte la gente que postea en este foro no dice (muchas) estupideces. En otros foros (externos a gentoo) rellenan menajes con tonterias y ves que si lleva cada usuario 2000 post es de decir cosas que no se me merecen ni offtopic.

Hay que estar orgulloso con esta comunidad!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Por suerte la gente que postea en este foro no dice (muchas) estupideces.

 

Mas vale cerrar la boca y pasar por estupido a abrirla y que todos confirmen sus sospechas...

----------

## kabutor

Pues 10.000 me parecen pocos, digo pq yo tengo algo menos de 800, quiero decir que hay mas de 10 como yo en el foro este, al menos en mi caso el 99% de los mensajes han sido en el foro en spanish..

----------

## lanshor

 *kabutor wrote:*   

> Pues 10.000 me parecen pocos, digo pq yo tengo algo menos de 800, quiero decir que hay mas de 10 como yo en el foro este, al menos en mi caso el 99% de los mensajes han sido en el foro en spanish..

 

Hombre se refiere a 10000 temas, lo tuyo son comentarios (de esos hay 60000 creo)

----------

## kabutor

Ah, entonces esta mal el titulo, posts son posts, topics son topics  :Very Happy: 

ya decia yo q no me salian las cuentas   :Laughing: 

----------

## ertomas

Lo mas importante es que esta comunidad esta creciendo, y eso se verá reflejado en el numero de post como es de esperar. A lo largo de los años los que hemos estado al principio hemos visto la notable evolucion de este foro, y eso es por algo... Por nuestra gran comunidad de usuarios. 

La gente cada vez usa mas Gentoo como sistema operativo. Eso me gusta.

Un Saludo. Tomas Cayuelas "ertomas"

----------

## OnekO

A mi este foro me ayuda mucho. No creo que tenga ni punto de comparacion con otras comunidades mas numerosas... aqui todo es calidad 100%, no hay que separar la paja del trigo.

Un saludo y gracias a todos  :Smile: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *ertomas wrote:*   

> La gente cada vez usa mas Gentoo como sistema operativo. Eso me gusta.

 

Puedo acotar? La gente cada vez usa mas Linux en general, eso me gusta mas aun. Es logico que en la evolucion, los que lo consideren necesario o los que por el simple afan de conocer mas vayan evolucionando a versiones cada vez mas ¿complicadas, poderosas?... Y terminen en slax o gentoo... (Vean nada mas cuantos aparecen diciendo: Antes usaba ubuntu...)

 *OnekO wrote:*   

> aqui todo es calidad 100%, no hay que separar la paja del trigo.

 

Gran verdad! En este foro se puede hacer cualquier pregunta por compleja que sea que siempre hay alguien que conoce la respuesta.

Saludos!

----------

